# Swordsmith Honyaki Tamahagane Yanagiba picture



## refcast (Oct 4, 2021)

It's in "Handbook on Japanese Knives and Sharpening Techniques"


----------



## ynot1985 (Oct 4, 2021)

That's a kato tamahagene yanagiba.


----------



## zizirex (Oct 4, 2021)

is that Papa Kato's Yanagi?


----------



## ynot1985 (Oct 4, 2021)

Son.

kitchen knives from the dad are extremely rare, let alone honyaki. He predominately makes tools.


----------

